# Audi DRL on sentra



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Just thought i show the MOD i did on a 05 sentra. DRL are needed in Canada and sincei put HID the DRL dont work. but here is a nice work around which i think is nice. Check it out pics below


----------



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow. I really like it. Nice job!

With that said, though, I just want to throw in that it probably would've been better to finish the lighting towards the end of the top row of the headlights. But otherwise a great job indeed in my opinion!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, looks great!! :fluffy: I assume those LEDs are on the outside of the headlamp?


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

looks great! any deatils on the install would be nice


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Yea Those are LED strips available on ebay through Motoring Max. good customer service. 

basicaly has double sided tape on one side. instead of mounting them at the edge on the headlight on top. i moved them a little back so they wont show when the car is standing. and i just added a circuit with a switch so i can control them. i added the wiring to ignition so i run them as day time runnign lights. and they shut of when i shut the car off. so i dont have to worry about shutting them off. i added the circuit to my wiper line. i got those add a circuit things where u plug it in the fuse box. easy installation. and looks great in night.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

These are the lights if anyone is intereseted..


Audi A5 Style LED DRL Driving Lights Nissan Sentra #59:eBay Motors (item 130325104386 end time Jan-12-10 13:38:51 PST)


----------



## volcompunk (Jan 22, 2007)

looks good, nice job


----------



## jamesjohn012 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi.... Wow looking so beautiful.. Nice one...


----------



## jrox (Oct 10, 2011)

i know this is a bit late but i had those on my cavalier but i took the lens off the housing and inserted them inside the headlight assembly


----------

